# Easy fish to breed?



## fishbubbles (Sep 16, 2011)

Besides guppies, platys and mollys whats an easy fish to breed? It needs to get along with blue rams and ghost shrimp.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

I think you listed them lol. What size tank do you have?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

lol, convicts, but they would likely bully the rams and the water is different. Still, you are in my state, want some convict babies?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Zebra Danios. Just try to STOP them from breeding.


----------



## fishbubbles (Sep 16, 2011)

I do live close to you but no lol no convicts for me. Okay ill just stick with platys. I have a 20 gallon long now.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

If you have the right set up and the fish are eating and healthy, anything is easy to breed.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

people in my club breed many different tetras and cories, they like our soft water. They aren't "easy", but they aren't terribly hard either.


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

Well I hope my neon tetras don't breed. What would I do with them?


----------



## fishbubbles (Sep 16, 2011)

Sell them online or sell them to someone you know.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Ok, now neons may be the one exception. I don't know anyone who has been able to breed them successfully


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

My grandfather used to breed neons, he had so so many before he passed. I never met him because he died before I was born but iv seen pictures of my mom by a mettle frame 55g and it looked so packed the fish were running out of room


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Stores here will take neons for credit. The death rates for locally bred are so much lower than the cheap imports, they come out ahead.


----------

